# datei mit html file an applet übergeben



## maexchen (15. Mrz 2007)

Hallo!

Hab ein Applet, dass ich mit einem html aufruf starte. 
Nun möchte ich in diesem html file den Namen der Datei bekanntgeben, die ich am Anfang in meinem Applet aufrufe und weiterverarbeite.
Mit dem Befehl 
	
	
	
	





```
<Param Name="appl" value="test.bin">
```
funktionierts leider nicht, da die 
	
	
	
	





```
public void init
```
 nicht als ersters aufgerufen wird beim Start des Applets.
Hat jemand eine Idee??


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Mrz 2007)

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht.

init() wird doch direkt nach Aufruf des Applet-Konstruktors aufgerufen.


----------



## maexchen (15. Mrz 2007)

Mein Applet sieht so aus:

```
public class view extends JApplet implements ActionListener,
        ChangeListener, ChartChangeListener, MouseListener {
    String filestring;
    public void init()  {
        filestring = getParameter("File");
```
dann :

```
public view() throws IOException {
       
        einlesen(filestring);
```

public void init() wird erst nach public view aufgerufen. Wie kann ich einlesen(filestring) in public void init() einbinden? Dazu brauch ich throws IOException, und das klappt mit public void init() nicht!!


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Mrz 2007)

```
public void init() {
  filestring = getParameter("File");
  try {
    einlesen(filestring);
  } catch (IOException e) {
    e.printStackTrace()
  }
}
```

Eventuelle Fehlerausgaben sind dann in der Java-Konsole des Browsers.


----------

